

Githtml for Chrome and Firefox - mmsear
http://ryt.github.com/githtml/

======
allbutlost
This was submitted and discussed twice yesterday

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4199745>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4198064>

------
twodayslate
Very nice plugin. It would be great if the X and +links buttons could be
automatically hidden.

